# deca/dianabol stack-how do I explain to my friend that this isn't the greatest idea?



## njc (Jan 15, 2010)

A buddy of mine who I used to lift with but haven't seen in quite a while but ran into the other day told me that just that very day he started a deca/dianabol cycle.   I told him to stop and re-evaluate the cycle but he didn't listen, mostly, I think, because, due to my own ignorance, I couldn't explain to him why exactly this is a bad stack.  I could only explain minimally  So I'd appreciate some help in expaining to him why this isn't the greatest idea, thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 15, 2010)

Best way to explain it:  NO TEST = NO CYCLE  

Every cycle should include some form of test.

/V


----------



## njc (Jan 15, 2010)

I did tell him that actually and that I thought that this cycle was gonna shut him down like a mother......and he doesn't even have anything for PCT.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 15, 2010)

Listen Test C or Test E stacked with Deca and d-bol is a hell of a stack, provided if you know what your doing and Vic is right, no test no cycle, some type of test has got to be your base. Test , deca, dbol got me over a 600lbs bench at one time.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 15, 2010)

Tell your buddy he dont have a f---ing clue of what he's doing and he has no pct on hand? Probably don't know what that is. Smarten up fellows


----------



## njc (Jan 15, 2010)

He wanted to know WHY test should be included in each cycle and I couldn't give him an in depth answer, so he didn't really believe me much I don't think.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh well cheerio, someone answer him, I have to go shit.


----------



## SunAndSteel (Jan 15, 2010)

Your friend is gonna do whatever he wants. Let him learn the hard way: maybe he'll let you see his tits!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2010)

The Deca/DBol Stack is outlined as a beginner's stack in Anabolics2009 - it actually suggests running DBol for 7weeks @ 20mg/day


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2010)

The androgen/estrogen-progesterone ratio is too low for substantial strength gains, and there is a good chance of erictle dysfunction.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok ok...why we need test.

Testosterone is the most potent, naturally occurring androgen that is formed in the human body.  When testosterone is present, our muscles develop the ability to retain more nitrogen. 

Due to this increased nitrogen retention, more protein can be stored in the muscle, ultimately increasing its size. Not only does the size of the muscle change, the shape, appearance and number of muscle fibers may also be altered (the hyperplasia we discussed in a thread not long ago).  Testosterone binds to the androgen receptors, all additional AAS added to a cycle kern them to be bulkers or cutters.  Winny can't do what test can.

I think the easiest way to try and say it is that every steroid begins as a form of testosterone. A slight bend or adjustment is made to the structure of the testosterone molecule, resulting in a slight alteration of the chemical properties of the hormone, giving you a totally different compound. 

Therefore, every available anabolic steroid known today is a derivative of its original "father," Testosterone. Testosterone's 100/100 (anabolic/androgenic) score is the template used to find the anabolic/androgenic ratio of all steroids.  Or so my notes dictate. 

/V


----------



## njc (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Vic and Pirate.  Just what I was looking for.


----------



## njc (Jan 15, 2010)

Why is it that Deca (and others) will shut you down when they don't raise serum testosterone levels?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2010)

j-pet said:


> The Deca/DBol Stack is outlined as a beginner's stack in Anabolics2009 - it actually suggests running DBol for 7weeks @ 20mg/day


 


Pirate! said:


> The androgen/estrogen-progesterone ratio is too low for substantial strength gains, and there is a good chance of erictle dysfunction.


 
I'm not arguing with the logic - I wouldnt run any AAS without test either. 

However, I am curious why a deca/dbol stack would be recommended in what I thought was a reputable guide to AAS.

Comments?


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 18, 2010)

Testosterone is required for hundreds of functions in the male body.  In general it is a necessary component of libido, converts to estrogen which is required for bone and joint health, required for limbic system health and many other functions.  Deca does not convert to estrogens at a significant rate and the estrogens it does convert to are 19-nor.  Dianabol converts to 17 methyl forms of estrogen and are again not natural. ON a deca/dianabol cycle you will be deficinet of testosterone, dihydrotestosterone and importantly also natural estrogens. Additionally, nandrolones are potent progesterone receptor agonists. In practical terms what this means is the libibo can be very negfatively affected.  It is not known exactly why this is the case.  it is thought that prolactin in increased either systemically or locally in the brain leading to the satiated feeling that occurs after sexual activity but does not subside. This appears to be treatable with Dopamine D2 receptor agonists such as Cabergoline and pramipexole. But hey, why put up with these problems.  Just use a test base and probably stay away from nandrolones.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 18, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> Testosterone is required for hundreds of functions in the male body. In general it is a necessary component of libido, converts to estrogen which is required for bone and joint health, required for limbic system health and many other functions. Deca does not convert to estrogens at a significant rate and the estrogens it does convert to are 19-nor. Dianabol converts to 17 methyl forms of estrogen and are again not natural. ON a deca/dianabol cycle you will be deficinet of testosterone, dihydrotestosterone and importantly also natural estrogens. Additionally, nandrolones are potent progesterone receptor agonists. In practical terms what this means is the libibo can be very negfatively affected. It is not known exactly why this is the case. it is thought that prolactin in increased either systemically or locally in the brain leading to the satiated feeling that occurs after sexual activity but does not subside. This appears to be treatable with Dopamine D2 receptor agonists such as Cabergoline and pramipexole. But hey, why put up with these problems. Just use a test base and probably stay away from nandrolones.


 
You cant explain it no better than that.


----------



## TrashMan (Jan 18, 2010)

Ask him if he likes sex. If he says yes, tell him to get some test. Test only for a first cycle as well.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 18, 2010)

weldingman said:


> You cant explain it no better than that.



Thanks Welder guy.


----------

